# Immagini Sistema

## antonellocaroli

Ciao,

ho dei problemi a creare delle immagini del sistema con dd.

In realtá non ho problemi a creare l´immagine ma a ripristinarla.

Parlo di questo sistema

https://www.nexthardware.com/forum/pc-top-software/90075-gentooplayer-immagini-x86_64-raspberry-pi-3b-3b-allo-sparkyusbbridge-beaglebone-black-botic-driver.html

Il problema si presenta con le immagini create per sistemi UEFI/GPT.

Qundo le vado a ripristinare su una usb stick diversa da quella usata per creare l´immagine ho sempre problemi con GPT

tipo GPT PMBR size mismatch

the Primary GPT table is corrupt.....eccc

che poi si risolvono usando gdisk....

a quanto pare GPT conserva informazioni sul device....

io uso dd if=.....  of=   bs=512  count=.......

c´é qualche modo per creare l´immagine senza avere questi problemi?

problemi che non si presentano con sistemi  BIOS....

----------

## sabayonino

se ripristini l'immagine dell'intero device (/dev/sdX) su MBR , viene ricreata la stessa tabella di partizioni

con GPT , le informazioni sono memorizzate diversamente.

Dovresti , dopo aver creato la consueta immagine effettuare anche il backup di GPT con sgdisk  (ormai incluso nel pachetto gptfdisk)

```
-b, --backup=file                                                                               backup GPT to file

-l, --load-backup=file                                                                          load GPT backup from file

```

Backup

```
sgdisk --backup=/media/disk/gpt_backup /dev/sdX
```

Ripristino

```
sgdisk --load-backup=/media/disk/gpt_backup /dev/sdX
```

per capire come è strutturato GPT puoi dare una letta qui

http://ngelinux.com/understanding-gptgnu-partition-table-and-mbr-in-linux/

----------

## antonellocaroli

Grazie sabayonino.

ci proveró....

intanto ho trovato una "soluzione" con un file img e usando losetup....non risolve totalmente la cosa...ma l'unico problema che rimane lo risolve semplicemente aprendo gparted e seguendo il consiglio che da....giá evitare l'uso di gdisk é una ottima cosa....

----------

## sabayonino

Domanda :

L'immagine raw è dell'intero disco o della/e singola/e partizione/i ?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Domanda :
> 
> L'immagine raw è dell'intero disco o della/e singola/e partizione/i ?

 

l'immaggine é dell'intero disco, o meglio, dell'intero disco ma dopo averlo ridimensionato....ridotto...quindi usando count=.......

escludendo lo spazio non partizionato....

ma lavorando direttamente su un file immagine della dimensione che mi serve, in parte il problema si risolve....

praticamente

uso catalyst per creare una stage4

poi la installo su usb-stick, dopo averla partizionata....

riduco la dimensione della terza partizione

creo l'immagine con dd ................ count=

adesso ho provato, invece, a farlo direttamente lavorando su un file immagine (vuoto)....e cosi il problema si riduce....rimane solo un "problema" che risolve gparted all'apertura....

chiaramente dopo aver copiato l'immagine su un qualsiasi supporto.

----------

## sabayonino

Il fatto che devi sistemre la tabella delle partizione è normale

DD utilizza le infomazioni del filesystem che vai a copiare/salvare in quel momento.

Nel momento in cui modifichi lo status delle partizioni e vai a riscrivere l'immagine crea una incongruenza che deve essere fissata manualmente.

Utilizzando gparted , non fa altro che appoggiarsi alla libreria  parted per risolvere il tutto.

```
parted -h

Uso: parted [OPZIONI]... [DEVICE [COMANDO [PARAMETRI]...]...]

Esegue COMANDO con i PARAMETRI sul DEVICE. Se non c'è alcun COMANDO

parte in modalità interattiva.

OPZIONI:

  -h, --help                      Mostra questo messaggio di aiuto

  -l, --list                      Elenca la disposizione delle partizioni su tutti i device a blocchi

  -m, --machine                   Mostra un output analizzabile dal computer

  -s, --script                    Non chiede mai l'intervento dell'utente

  -v, --version                   Stampa la versione

  -a, --align=[none|cyl|min|opt]  allineamento per le nuove partizioni

COMANDI:

  align-check TIPO N                        Controlla la partizione N per

        l'allineamento TIPO(min|ott)

  help [COMANDO]                           Mostra l'aiuto generale o sul COMANDO

  mklabel,mktable TIPO_ETIC                Crea una nuova etichetta del disco

        (tabella delle partizioni)

  mkpart TIPO_PART [TIPO_FS] INIZIO FINE   Crea una partizione

  name NUMERO NOME                         Chiama la partizione NUMERO come NOME

  print [device|free|list,all|NUMERO]      Visualizza la tabella delle

        partizioni, i device disponibili, lo spazio libero, tutte le partizioni

        trovate o una particolare partizione

  quit                                     Esce dal programma

  rescue INIZIO FINE                       Ripristina una partizione persa

        vicino a INIZIO e FINE

  resizepart NUMERO FINE                   Ridimensiona la partizione NUMERO

  rm NUMERO                                Elimina la partizione NUMERO

  select DEVICE                            Sceglie il device da modificare

  disk_set FLAG STATO                      Modifica il FLAG sul device

        selezionato

  disk_toggle [FLAG]                       Commuta lo stato del FLAG sul device

        selezionato

  set NUMERO FLAG STATO                    Modifica il FLAG sulla partizione

        NUMERO

  toggle [NUMERO [FLAG]]                   Commuta lo stato del FLAG sulla

        partizione NUMERO

  unit UNITÀ                               Imposta l'unità predefinita a UNITÀ

  version                                  Stampa la versione e le informazioni

        sul copyright di GNU Parted

Segnalare i bug a bug-parted@gnu.org
```

Al limite puoi ripristinare utilizzando i dati originali e poi andare a ridimensionare il nuovo status.

Ma poco cambia , sempre una modifica devi fare.

In alternativa a "dd" , puoi utilizzare partclone o il relativo overlay

per quanto riguarda l'immagine disco

oppure utilizzare i tools a livello di filesystem (fsarchiver , tar , dar , etc...)

Ricordati sempre di salvare lo schema delle partizioni , mbr/gpt e vi discorrendo.

----------

## nollo

buon giorno

se devo fare il backup di un disco intero uso clonezilla (esempio un intero disco con installazione di windows), se è una partizione fsarchiver

----------

